# FOLLIDRONE REVIEWS- New Black Lion product reviews.



## brundel (May 24, 2014)

So while we have not run logs here Id like to give you guys an inside view to how logs went elsewhere.
These are reviews that are posted elsewhere on the net. Not designed by me in any way.

Follidrone should be available mid to late next week at Orbit.

Dosage- 10-10 Simple dosing and no need to take so many pills throughout  the day. 30-45 min pre workout is all you need. Started at 2 pills pre  workout and went 4 pills the last 3 days and didn't feel any difference.  Sometimes more isn't better. Might be worth going 4 pills if ran more  than 4 weeks but I didn't get to experiment that long. 

Strength- 10 out of 10 This was determined on muscle endurance and pushing more weight in terms of more reps and sets. 

Endurance- 12 out of 10 This was the number 1 effect and lasted all 4 weeks. Effects came immediately. 

Pumps- 8-10 Pumps were insane. Came around week 2. Pump seem to last a hour or so post workout too. 

Mood enhance- 0-10 Didn't really get any mood change. 

Aggression- 6-10 I won't call it aggression but I did always want to go  harder and I believe it's because of the enhanced endurance which made  me want to go harder and longer. 

Stamina- 10-10 Stamina was great. 

Muscle fullness- 10-10 Muscles looked full after week 1.

Focus-8-10 Focus was on point. Again all positive effects might be  contributed to the excellent endurance effects this gives. Mind to  muscle focus was in tact. 

DOMS- 8-10. I give it a 8 here. Didn't get any DOMS week 1 but week 2  and 3 were extreme. Always came around the 2 or 3rd workout and lasted  all week. On my last week (4) I didn't get any DOMS. My assumption is it  diminishes after week 3 if ran longer than 4 weeks. 

Overall-10-10 Great all around supplement. Gave everything you would  hope for in a supp. Not one complaint. Very effective from day one and  only got better. This got me very lean while gaining 2lbs. 

Final thought- Very effective in any situation. I see this being great  during and after a cycle. I wouldn't run this any shorter than 6 weeks  at least. I feel this has much more to offer and would be a waste to run  it for only 4 weeks. Great to stack with anything. I loved every minute  of this run. My next run will be 8-12 weeks.
---------------------------------------------


Dosage- Very simple 2 cap dose. Too new to say for sure, but it would  appear that taking them pre workout is good. Although, I don't know if  it really matters because this is not a supplement that you "feel" and  my opinion is that it builds in your system, so time of day may not  matter much. For my run, all my caps were taken about 45-60 min pre  workout with a small amount of protein.

Strength- This I am going to put at an 8. Something would have to blow  my mind to get a 9 or 10, so for an OTC, this is quite good. I added  reps to the top end of almost all my big compound lifts, which I was  working on for several months leading up to taking FD. I cannot say if  it was coincidence that this happened, but the fact that I was taking FD  for several weeks before this happened, leads me into my point about FD  possibly needing to be built in the system.

Endurance- This is the real deal here. As mentioned, this is not a  supplement that you "feel" and you feel normal- until you are at the  point where failure would normally come into play. This provides that  extra gas in the tank to push through previous barriers or plateaus. My  personal feeling is that the people that will see the most benefit are  experienced lifters that know where their current limits are and what  they are capable of. To add a single or double rep at the 1-2RM is quite  remarkable and as I mentioned in my log, it took a few weeks to get  there. Is this the body preparing itself to be able to do this by  increasing endurance? I do not know, but it happened.

Pumps- I did not notice much in terms of pumps, but I do not work a lot  in a "pump" range. By the middle of the run, people were noticing that I  looked thicker and fuller, so something was happening. Possibly  something with cell volume. *Weight went from 206 to just under 212,  where it remained steady for 2 weeks after rocketing up fairly quickly.*

Mood- No change at all in this regard. 

Focus- This was elevated despite not having a feel from FD. I think it  was mental because you start to have confidence knowing that you can go  longer and train harder at the end of your rep/set range and this has  you approaching your workout differently. I was thinking about how I  could push myself to that next level and focusing more on each move and  making certain form was staying true. 

Conclusion- I am a 40yo on TRT that has been lifting seriously for 23  years and I am very in tune with my training, diet, and fitness in  general. I honestly feel that this is a product that people looking to  get to the next level will enjoy- whether this be in the gym or other  sports/athletics that involve endurance and recovery to be at a high  level. To push the body to the limits multiple times a week without  breakdown is a great feat and to have this happen at 40 is proof enough  for me.

---------------------------------------------------

I am currently running Follidrone and logging it. I am doing these  unsponsored and I have never even tried any of BLR's other products, so  there is no affiliation/loyalty here. I am 24 years old, and starting  off at 198 lbs and I primarily train for strength training (with a bit  of conditioning). I am planning an 8 week run, but for those interested  in a 4 week run, these are the effects I have noticed. Note: I run 2  caps pre-workout only.

Week 1 Effects:
 - Gained 3 lbs (201 lbs)
 - More definition/looking leaner
 - More endurance
 - Better recovery
 - Slightly increased libido

Week 2 Effects:
 - Great endurance (either through muscular or nervous fatigue, because  I'm barely taking breaks and still pulling off sets I couldn't do before  and I don't feel mentally drained)
 - Strong pumps (comparable to when I stacked ArA/Anabeta/Hemavol)
 - More definition (I have been eating recomp style calories and my back/lower mid section/arms are becoming more defined.)
 - Body weight increase has stopped (I'm sitting at 203 right now, up from 198 all the way back at the beginning of the log)

Week 3 Effects:
 - Great endurance
 - Increase in top-end strength (could be indirectly or directly related to increased endurance)
 - Great Pumps

Week 4 Effects:
 - Deload Week

Week 5 Effects:
 - Pretty much the same thing as always. Great endurance and I feel like I can squeeze out more top-end reps
 - Pumps are strong

Week 6 Effects:
 - Pretty much the same thing as all of the other weeks. I don't think  this is a supplement that needs "saturation". It seems to work right  away and work constantly. 

-----------------------------------------------------

*THIS GUY GAINED 9LBS!!*
Follidrone as a supplement has all the markers of something great. Easy  to dose, increased weight with a decrease in BF according to my mirror:  aka recomp. Strength, in 1RM and 10RM, went up greatly. I hit PR's on  multiple lifts on multiple occasions. Endurance, whether it be cardio or  lifting, was immediate and definitive. *A 30 day run provided me with 9  lbs.* LBM which was noticable by people I see on a regular basis, with no  sides what so ever.  All of my info may be anecdotle, but I will  undoubtedly be purchasing more Follidrone on my own dime when it is back  in stock. This is the first natty supp I have taken that has met all of  its claims in my estimation. I have taken others that have met some  claims, or even most, with some success, but Follidrone met them all  with great success.

--------------------------------

Dosage : Very simple 2 cap dose pre workout about 30-45min and 2 cap wake up non training day.   
Strength : 10/10 for the first 4 weeks but over week 4 it increase.     

Endurance: 15/10    Pumps : 10:10.    

Mood- No change at all in this regard.    

Vascularity : 10/10.  

DOMS : weeks 1 and 2 was tough.

    Conclusion : I am a 33 years personnal trainer and MMa educator  during the presale on NP I took 3 bottles ( 2 for me and 1 for my  customer ).   
Follidrone was a stranger, I was very skeptical but I decided to spend  my money anyway.  I leave a very hard diet, I needed something to help  me keep my strength, my endurance without changing my diet 5 days  without carbohydrate and 2 days high carbohydrate.  
FOLLIDRONE DID IT   !!!!!
Week 1-3 endurance, pump, vascularity and DOMS was amazing. I think  follidrone prepares the body and accumulate in your system and boom  everything falls into place from week 4.   
I took 4 pounds in four weeks without changing my diet  and still  shredded, I have added more reps on all my lifts and recover quickly  between sets.   So follidrone really works !!!!!!   Tomorrow I start my  second bottle, I think there will be surprises until the end of this  bottle!! 
    I'm really not disappointed to have purchased follidrone, BRUDEL please restock. 
   You know my affection for 2 companies  PES and EBF now Black Lion Research is one of them.

-------------------------------------------
*
ANOTHER 9+lbs** in 4 weeks*

*10RM's:* (start...end)
DB Row: 95x10 --> 100x10 (+5lbs)
Pull-ups: 30x10 --> 30x19 (+0lbs)
CGLPD: 160x10 --> 180x10 (+20lbs)
DB Press: 85x10 --> 95x10 (+10lbs)
Inc BP: 185x10 --> 205x10 (+20lbs)
MP: 155x10 --> 165x10 (+10lbs)
BB Curl: 95x10 --> 105x10 
(+10lbs)

Arms: 15.75" (+.55") (Right) 16.25" (+.75") (Left)
Chest: 42.5 (+.5")
Waist: 29" (+.1")
Quads: 22.25" (+.56")
Calves: 14" (+.25")
Forearms: 11.5 (+0")

Gained 9.4lbs while also being sick midway thru. Results speak for themself

------------------------------------------
*
THis guy was fasting and gained 4lbs lol*

Dosage- 10/10 Simple dosing. I took 2 pills 30-45 minutes before workout and 2 pills in the morning on off days.

Strength- 10/10 Strength increased on every lift.   

Endurance- 10/10 I noticed the endurance boost since day 1 even though  many said it was placebo.  The endurance stayed constant throughout the 4  weeks. 

Pumps- 9/10 Pumps were crazy. Came around week 2.  

Mood enhance- 0/10 Didn't notice any changes.

Aggression- 4/10 I didn&#146;t notice any aggression either but I did have the will to keep going.   

Muscle fullness- 10/10 Muscles looked full after week 1.  

Focus-8/10 Great focus.  I had awesome mind muscle connection going with this. 

Overall-10/10 Great all around natural supplement. I gained 4lb while  looking leaner especially around the midsection.  Muscles seem harder  and fuller and definitely more vascular.  No side effects.

Final thought- Great supplement for any occasion.  I recomped nicely  even though I fasted all day and only ate 1 huge meal a day along with a  PB&J sandwich with milk right before bed.  Now that I know what  Follidrone can do with a crappy diet, I will be running another bottle,  as soon as it&#146;s back in stock, but I will be breaking my fast at noon  and be adding more calories.
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## PushAndPull (May 24, 2014)

Are you going to do any logs here?


----------



## brundel (May 24, 2014)

Possibly. If so Iusealittle and saney would run them.


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 24, 2014)

Loved this stuff. Strength is great!


----------



## GUNRACK (May 24, 2014)

Brundel, I blast and cruise 6 weeks on 6 weeks off. Would you suggest using follidrone during the blast or cruise?


----------



## brundel (May 25, 2014)

GUNRACK said:


> Brundel, I blast and cruise 6 weeks on 6 weeks off. Would you suggest using follidrone during the blast or cruise?



Def the blast. The increased endurance is very noticeable. Sometimes for AAS users its hard to know whats doing what because we are on so many things.
If your eating enough and training hard the added strength and endurance will shine.
PLus the added anabolic potential...
Yah def blast.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2014)

brundel said:


> Possibly. If so Iusealittle and saney would run them.



Saney is a poor choice. His DMZ 3.0 was the worst in existence 

What is the actual product? A PH?


----------



## brundel (Jun 27, 2014)

Actual ingredient is (-)-epicatechin.
No PH or DS.
Non hormonal
no PCT
can be used on cycle off or PCT.

Works well with pretty much everything.

This is the next big thing....there are already clones coming out.


----------

